# ad0s1a: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s)



## server (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello all!
This my problem
*dmesg*

```
ad0: 38201MB <SAMSUNG SP0411N TW100-11> at ata0-master UDMA100
GEOM: ad0: partition 1 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad0: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
WARNING: ad0s1 expected rawoffset 0, found 63
GEOM: ad0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
GEOM: ad0s1a: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
GEOM: ad0s1c: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
GEOM: ad0s1a: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
GEOM: ad0s1c: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
WARNING: ad0s1a expected rawoffset 0, found 63
GEOM: ufsid/3c3103ad62baad03: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
GEOM: ad0s1a: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
GEOM: ufsid/3c3103ad62baad03: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s).
[raven@alpha] 11:36pm# ad0s1a: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 16h,255s)
```

*uname -a*


```
uname -a
FreeBSD alpha.bsd 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Thu Jan  7 20:02:10 MSK 2010     raven@alpha.bsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/alpha  i386
```


```
bsdlabel ad0s1
# /dev/ad0s1:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:  1048576        0    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  b:  2029184  1048576      swap
  c: 78235857        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
  d:  3110912  3077760    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  e:  1048576  6188672    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  f: 70998609  7237248    4.2BSD        0     0     0
[raven@alpha] 7:24pm# gpart show
=>     255  78235785  ad0  MBR  (37G)
       255  78235785       - free -  (37G)

=>       0  78235857  ad0s1  BSD  (37G)
         0   1048576      1  freebsd-ufs  (512M)
   1048576   2029184      2  freebsd-swap  (991M)
   3077760   3110912      4  freebsd-ufs  (1.5G)
   6188672   1048576      5  freebsd-ufs  (512M)
   7237248  70998609      6  freebsd-ufs  (34G)
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 8, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9105


----------



## server (Jan 8, 2010)

is not this problem,ssory


----------



## server (Jan 8, 2010)

is not the solution


----------

